# Can I ship Liquids via USPS Mail Services? What Do I Say When They Ask?



## falconman515

I have never shipped anything with liquids ... I know they ask every time I ship something if it contains anything liquid, hazardous or perishable.

I am shipping out a secret Santa package that contains a couple containers of liquid (alcohol) ... they are both sealed in jars with a security ring and have been wrapped fully in bubble wrap and in enclosed in a zip-lock bag so no leakage will occur if they break somehow (doubt it cause this entire box is chucked Full of bubble wrap).

So what do I say when they ask this at the PO?

If I tell them their is liquid to cover myself what do they do?

I assume I should tell them just in case correct?

I have read some sites and it says to secure the liquid which I have and tell them so they can mark the package 'fragile with liquids'.

Any suggestions here or information would be great.

Thanks so much,

Chris


----------



## David_ESM

Mark the box fragile yourself.

"Any liquids or perishables?" No.

Done.


----------



## Cypress

use click n ship no questions asked. Just package good and drop off at po.


----------



## teedles915

The gentleman working the counter at the local PO told me that liquids were OK to ship, as long as they were not compressed.


----------



## mpls

Do not tell them you're shipping alcohol. Package it very well and make sure glass isn't touching glass. I personally use FedEx or UPS when shipping bottles...


----------



## aaron72

You could tell them it's lube, bubble bath, apple cider, whatever floats your boat that isn't illegal.


----------



## falconman515

Ya its actually a drink called Apple Pie .... So really I'm just gonna tell them it's and apple cider Christmas drink.

*So but I should tell them I have liquids in the box correct?*


----------



## J. Drew

Mark the box fragile and say "Yes" when they ask about liquids. They shouldn't ask what it is or least our usps workers never have. Just bubble wrap the bottles and try to forget about it!

If you tell them it is alcohol they won't ship it, but liquids in general they will.


----------



## jphank

Don't go to the PO, have them pick up at your house. No question asked


----------



## android

falconman515 said:


> Ya its actually a drink called Apple Pie .... So really I'm just gonna tell them it's and apple cider Christmas drink.
> 
> *So but I should tell them I have liquids in the box correct?*


this is what i always do, and have done it many times:

when/if they ask, just say, "yes, there are liquids, they are each self contained and packed very well with bubble wrap."

when/if they ask, "what kind of liquid is it?" my reply is, "condiments. bbq sauce, etc."

but, all the other suggestions will work too, such as "lube" as Aaron said... 

if they don't ask, don't say anything.


----------



## FWTX

bottom line - if they ask if there are any liquids - the answer is "no" - they cannot open the box
be sure to put bottles in double zip locks and wrap in bubble wrap - box should be big enough and packed tight with decent packing material - if you can't do that then don't ship liquids...


----------



## Lopezoscar03

android said:


> this is what i always do, and have done it many times:
> 
> when/if they ask, just say, "yes, there are liquids, they are each self contained and packed very well with bubble wrap."
> 
> when/if they ask, "what kind of liquid is it?" my reply is, "condiments. bbq sauce, etc."
> 
> but, all the other suggestions will work too, such as "lube" as Aaron said...
> 
> if they don't ask, don't say anything.


I like this idea. 
You could always tell them its a snow globe gift


----------



## FWTX

problem is - postal workers make it up as they go along - I've seen members post about their problems in other states that I've never had with my locals.
POINT - postal workers feel self-empowered to make judgement calls at their own discretion - if they give you crap about your package - take it to another post office - they won;t ask a question.

People act like there are some sort of exact regulations these people are highly trained to demonstrate - B.S.

take it in in the morning they refuse - take it in in the afternoon and they take it
get one person they take it - go go to the next window and they don't

just mail the box!!!


----------



## Hermit

teedles915 said:


> The gentleman working the counter at the local PO told me that liquids were OK to ship, as long as they were not compressed.


Didja axe him how ya compress a liquid?


----------



## quincy627

Here here. Bubble bath and body lotion is my standard reply. If you tell them it has liquid and it is taped shut inside a ziploc bag, you will have no issues. I don't suggest telling them no liquid and then watch them gently shake the package and tell you there is a liquid inside.


aaron72 said:


> You could tell them it's lube, bubble bath, apple cider, whatever floats your boat that isn't illegal.


----------



## J. Drew

quincy627 said:


> Here here. Bubble bath and body lotion is my standard reply. If you tell them it has liquid and it is taped shut inside a ziploc bag, you will have no issues. I don't suggest telling them no liquid and then watch them gently shake the package and tell you there is a liquid inside.


Exactly. There is no need to lie about there being liquid inside.


----------



## HIM

I just shipped out some beer recently and here's what I did...

Wrap the bottles tightly in bubble wrap. Line the box with bubble wrap, make sure the box is hardly bigger than the bottles. Add packing peanuts or more bubble wrap to fill the empty space. Bring the package to mailing service.... With USPS anything that's priority mail cannot be stopped and checked after its been received by the counter, its gotta get goin. With FedEx or UPS, as long as you packed the box and taped it up well they won't have to open it for repackaging. 

Most importantly, never tell them your shipping alcohol. It's illegal to do through USPS and legal but against company policy for FedEx/UPS to ship any alcohol unless you have a distributing license. If they ask tell them its hot sauce and you'll be fine.


----------



## HIM

I figured I'd also mention.... They've done studies with all the different shipping companies(you can find it online) and marking your package "fragile" actually increases the chances of them handling it rougher and dropping it more. Sad but true.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Chris,

I am assuming that when you say "liquid alcohol" you are referring to consumables. Interstate transport of alcohol is strictly regulated and, in many cases, illegal. Once you utilize the USPS, it goes federal.

Also, since alcohol is not a cigar smoking accessory (at least not technically), I gotta move this to the Food, Wine, & Spirits Forum. I'll put a re-direct on it, so no one gets lost.

If it's after shave, let me know and I'll move it to a more appropriate forum.

Cheers


----------



## Livin' Legend

I recall seeing a poster at my local post office that listed rules and restrictions regarding the shipping of liquids. The only thing I haven't seen mentioned in this thread yet is that among the things on the list, they require you pack it with material that's absorbent enough to capture all the liquid in the event of spillage.

I guess the ziploc bag method meets that criteria, but I think I would include some kind of absorbent material anyway just for peace of mind.


----------



## beerindex

Just to be clear, since I assume you are shipping booze:

- It is generally illegal to ship alcohol without a license.

- It becomes a serious federal offense when you do so via USPS.

Therefore, if you must ship alcohol (as many of us have), I'll break with most here and suggest you really should just suck up the extra cost and go UPS or Fedex. If a box breaks with them, you might get a mildly threatening letter. They will also probably either send the unbroken stuff to your target, or return shipment to you. A USPS interception on the other hand, is a much bigger issue.


----------



## FWTX

IT IS illegal to ship alcoholic beverages USPS - in case someone reading this hasn't gathered that yet - not as illegal as importing certain cigars by any shipping method...
I would point out that independent transporters such as UPS and FED-X do not come under those federal regulations - though they have the right to refuse your package - it all comes back to proper packaging!

EDIT: if you don't understand "proper packaging" you should sell your car and take the bus...


----------



## bigjohn89

Good info here. Exactly what a noob needs to know!


----------



## Macrophylla

Guys, one quick thing to point out, on top of the other legal issues already covered, if you are shipping that really "hard" aftershave you know stuff that can be ignited and self sustained you need to make sure you send it by a method that will never see the inside of an airplane. If it does get sent by that method and breaks they will track you down (FAA) and you will get hit with a fine that will make your head spin. I found this out the hard way when an employee sent a 1oz bottle of a oil-based stain sample out FedEx overnight (about as much liquid as is in my wife's nail polish jars) needless to say they broke it, sent me a nasty letter, then two weeks later the FAA starts sending really, really nasty letters. Long story short $15k fines, $7k in attorney's fees, and a tone of 
headaches. And I wasn't shipping anything of questionable legal status.

So my advice is that if your shipping aftershave made of grapes or barley that never gets boiled off in a stainless steel or copper enclosure your probably ok. Any of that aftershave made by short Tennesseans, warm-spirited Russians, juniper-loving Brits, and worm-chasing Mexicans needs to go the slooooow route to wherever you send it.


----------

